# Hiya



## kaisa624 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, My name's Grace, and I'm trying to find some mice to own. Preferably around 3 young does.

I currently own a 5 and a half month old Cavalier KCS puppy and a 9 month old Syrian Hammy.

I live on the Hants/Surrey/Berks border. That's me


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Grace! Hope you find what you're looking for


----------

